# Gas valve stuck



## Nicnez (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, as the title says I'm suddenly unable to turn the fireplace gas valve with it's key.  Strange thing is there was never a stage where it was difficult to turn, last winter I could turn on the gas easily. The house I live in is 76 years old, I'm guessing the fireplace is that old also.  I've tried liquid wrench on the 1/4" valve nut.  Don't really know what else to add here, surprised to find this problem out of the blue like this and thought to search around for some online help.  Suggestions or thoughts you guys might have on a fix would be appreciated, hoping for a cheap home remedy before I call a plumber (or whoever?).


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 11, 2016)

Can you post a couple of pics so we can see what you're up against?


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 11, 2016)

sounds like a keyed valve
old ones used grease which can harden up

i'd call a plumber


----------

